# F1 mild rebuild



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

So I bought a couple parts lots and salvaged this McLaren, the rear wing, mirrors and most of the decals came from the broken James Hunt car. Needless to say working with (removing, thinning down and re-glueing) the originals is a time consuming royal pain and the results aren't what I'd like. The car turned out ok but is there a source for decals that would fit this era? 

Here's a couple pics cuz we all like pics.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe pattosplace might have them.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

There is a guy on the auction site that sells AFX replacement stickers. 



TyPey said:


> So I bought a couple parts lots and salvaged this McLaren, the rear wing, mirrors and most of the decals came from the broken James Hunt car. Needless to say working with (removing, thinning down and re-glueing) the originals is a time consuming royal pain and the results aren't what I'd like. The car turned out ok but is there a source for decals that would fit this era?
> 
> Here's a couple pics cuz we all like pics.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

waynesafxstickers

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-TOMY-F1...558144?hash=item51e1cb7440:g:uNQAAOSwDk5T~Vlt


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ty,

Wayne's stickers are very nice! 

... but unless things have changed, you have to be sure to seal them before trimming them from the sheet. Then seal them again in order seal the cut edges. I had some issues with marring and lifting. The artwork is delicate as a moths wings. I used a photo-seal product. Best to use a brand new hobby blade so the edges dont get ragged up.


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, hard to find sources for certain things at times. I gave my self a migraine searching Patto's until I figured out I could enlarge the pages, but seems a hassle for a few sheets? I may try Waynesafxstickers just because it's easy.

Has anyone used Patto's peel & stick or do you guys use the waterslide primarily?

Thanks again,Walt


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TyPey said:


> Thanks for the replies, hard to find sources for certain things at times. I gave my self a migraine searching Patto's until I figured out I could enlarge the pages, but seems a hassle for a few sheets? I may try Waynesafxstickers just because it's easy.
> 
> Has anyone used Patto's peel & stick or do you guys use the waterslide primarily?
> 
> Thanks again,Walt


No, BUT I have used "Unicals" peel/stick on 1/32 & HO.. it's a bit tricky
to get them straight & centered as you apply them... but I'm getting "Better" @ it.. I also give a couple coats of "Future" to the WHOLE body afterwards, it smooth's out the "Ridge" from being thicker that water-decals...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

